
Show HN: Download any song without knowing its name, now in the browser - mortrichards
http://anysong.io
======
arkokoley
The website refuses to open, says "The page isn't redirecting properly". I
guess you have set up redirect from anysong.io to www.anysong.io and vice
versa, so both keep redirecting the user to each other and the request is
never completed.

EDIT: The site works now. Seems like you have used Instant-Music-Downloader by
yask123. Is that right?

~~~
mortrichards
Thanks I think DNS is still propagating so might be a little up and down for
the moment.

Yep, yask123's python script is what prompted me to put the site together and
it and uses the same simple idea, but it was written from scratch in
javascript.

------
stephensonsco
Really nice and the speed is impressive. A useful feature for me would be a
subtle drop down of close matches/other possibilities.

------
skanga
Can it build a playlist of songs if many match (say I search for an artist
name)

------
sofaofthedamned
That's fantastic - good work, love the stripped down nature of this too.

------
webwanderings
This is simplicity at its best.

Hope you won't corrupt it by inserting Ads.

------
skanga
Is it mobile friendly?

